

Ask HN: What is the best way to learn Sketch? - aml183

I do most of my prototyping on paper, but want to pick up a more formal tool. What is the best way to learn Sketch. I&#x27;m having trouble learning.
======
kelukelugames
Lynda.com? Youtube tutorials?

